# glue for LGB parts?



## thebigtrain

The running board that covers the roof screws on my 2045 has come loose, and there is the signature brown crud that is left over. What is a suitable glue that won't attack the plastic? I noticed that my MOW/tractor loco came with a tube of UHU 'greenit' for gluing the barrels to the deck - can this be used?

thanks,
thebigtrain


----------



## tworail

Hi there,

keep in mind that you will want to remove the runing boards at some point to get access to the screws, so a silicone based glue, similar to bathtub caulking, or maybe rubber cement will do.

Whatever you decide to use, test it out first on a similar piece of the plastics you are planning to glue to see if it give the desired results. Let us know how you make out!


----------

